# Custom made Kiddy Bikes



## popeye (28. Juni 2012)

Irgendwo muss ich jetzt mal mit den Bildern hin, die mir zuletzt zu diesem Thema über den Bildschirm gelaufen sind. 

Los geht's mit Darren Baum:





VG,
Michael


----------



## popeye (28. Juni 2012)

Hier im Forum und darüberhinaus vielen gut bekannt, Meister Blaschke (http://www.gebla.de):









Da gibt es auch zwei schöne Entstehungsthreads von Edelziege in diesem Forum zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye (28. Juni 2012)

Noch was aus Deutschland:





Laufrad von Florian Wiesmann http://www.wiesmann-bikes.de/


----------



## popeye (28. Juni 2012)

Custom made Mountain Goat der Neuzeit (http://www.firstflightbikes.com/NewGoat.htm)





Meines Wissens von einem Foren-Mitglied in Auftrag gegeben.


----------



## popeye (28. Juni 2012)

Darf hier gerade noch rein:





von Vanilla http://vanillabicycles.com/


----------



## popeye (28. Juni 2012)

Noch ein Vanilla


----------



## popeye (28. Juni 2012)

Mal auf der Eurobike bei tune gesehen:





Gebaut von http://www.bendixen-bikes.de/ ? Bin mir nicht sicher ...


----------



## popeye (28. Juni 2012)

Noch ein Messefund (EHBE 2012):





von 2soulcycles


----------



## tripletschiee (28. Juni 2012)

popeye schrieb:


> Noch was aus Deutschland:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie geil!!!!!


----------



## tripletschiee (28. Juni 2012)

Dann aber auch das hier:







Auch von bendixen-bikes.de.

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## popeye (28. Juni 2012)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Wie geil!!!!!



steht bei wiesmann gerade zum verkauf, ist aber nicht billig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye (21. Oktober 2012)

Schön der Papa so was basteln kann


----------



## popeye (27. Dezember 2012)

Nochmal dasselbe Thema wie im Post davor... 

vg, Michael


----------



## popeye (16. März 2013)




----------



## popeye (16. März 2013)




----------



## paradox (16. März 2013)

geil.


----------



## masterburri (22. März 2013)

Tolle Sache! Bin an einem 20" Bike für meinen Sohn dran. Die Kurbel und die Federgabeln scheinen mir die Anspruchsvollsten Teile zusein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masterburri (22. März 2013)

Ich habe übrigens ein paar Fotos eines 24" scott contessa in meinem Album. 20" kommt noch.



[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1330669]
	
[/URL]


----------



## popeye (14. April 2013)




----------



## masterburri (18. April 2013)

Hier das 20" Scott Contessa!!


----------



## masterburri (18. April 2013)




----------



## popeye (20. März 2014)

nice 






Am schärfsten finde ich den Vorbau






mehr hier


----------



## Roelof (21. März 2014)

sind ein paar hübsche Bikes dabei, das Baum ist ja super hübsch!


----------

